# So, Nintendo's now doing a type personality quiz.



## M&F (Apr 6, 2016)

No one can resist the power of Hogwarts Houses marketing after all.

I got Water. It's probably because of my excessive love for that place that has too much of it.

What did you folks get?


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Fairy. Wasn't expecting that! But I suppose I _am_ a fabulous, mystical cutie who likes to play tricks on people...


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2016)

I got electric type.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Water as well! I took it again to see what other results I could get by answering some questions a little differently, but I got Water the second time too.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 6, 2016)

Electric! Which I've previously declared to be my favorite type, so score.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Flying! AYY


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Grass! Kinda weird, but it's fitting.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 6, 2016)

quiz said:
			
		

> Where are there too many Zubat?


XD This question makes me happy. So happy.

I got Flying! Woo.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 6, 2016)

Apparently I'm psychic. I can hear your thoughts HAHAHAHAHA

It's somewhat accurate actually, so I don't know what to think Oh wait yes I do because I am PSYCHIC MWAHAHAHAHAHA

Update: took it again, and answered 7/10 questions differently, and I'm still psychic. But... I don't really MIND *ba dum tssss*


----------



## Autumn (Apr 6, 2016)

Normal.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a... Rock-type?! But that's the most boring type!


----------



## Negrek (Apr 6, 2016)

Normal! I'm down with that.


----------



## sanderidge (Apr 6, 2016)

Steel-?! I definitely wasn't expecting that. 

*takes quiz again*


----------



## Sglod (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Poison, so you'll want to watch out because I may have slipped something into your drink... Heh heh heh...


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm apparently a <drumroll> dragon type?  I'm not really sure how that matches up seeing as dragons are usually portrayed as dynamic and outgoing and i'm lazy and awkward lol


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 6, 2016)

I ended up with Water.

I was expecting Fighting....


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 6, 2016)

I got Psychic. Very accurate. Totally pleased with it.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 6, 2016)

Normal. Boring, but versatile!


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 6, 2016)

> Which group would you most want to join?


WHERE'S TEAM PLASMA


I got Normal.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 7, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> No one can resist the power of Hogwarts Houses marketing after all.
> 
> I got Water. It's probably because of my excessive love for that place that has too much of it.
> 
> What did you folks get?





Keldeo said:


> I got Water as well! I took it again to see what other results I could get by answering some questions a little differently, but I got Water the second time too.





Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I ended up with Water.
> 
> I was expecting Fighting....


we only need one more to make a squirtle squad !!!!!!!



Spoiler: gif


----------



## Cynder (Apr 7, 2016)

Steel for me. I agree with Faorzia, it was unexpected so I took it again. Same result. Written in steel.


----------



## Zapi (Apr 7, 2016)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I got Water. It's probably because of my excessive love for that place that has too much of it.


Same here lmao. I even took it twice and got the same result. 

sign me the fuck up for the squirtle squad


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 8, 2016)

JackPK said:


> Normal. *Boring*, but versatile!


you best take that back, son

I got flying, but I'm going to count it as normal because the example they gave was pidgeot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 8, 2016)

I got Normal both times I took the quiz. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 8, 2016)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I got Normal both times I took the quiz. I'm not sure why.


its cause we're meant to be bby


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 9, 2016)

...I was Normal...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 10, 2016)

Got Grass. Well, I guess I have a tendency towards them.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 29, 2016)

> Which group would you most like to join?


*mutters about lack of PokeGO teams before picking*

Anyways: Fairy, huh? Well, I guess that's not so bad! I like Fairy types! though I am kinda disappointed about not being a Dragon  I  l o v e  d r a g o n s


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 31, 2016)

Flying.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm Poison type. 
I dig it.
My only beef with the questioning was that it didn't offer Dark as a gym type.
Admittingly though it bugs me a tad that they omitted Westwood and I believe Ivy from the Professor internships despite that it was between Oak and Elm for me regardless (I went with Oak). I suppose they'd wanted to focus on the main region professors.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

I seem to be the forum's first Ground type (1st time) AND Ghost type (2nd time). XD

"You'd be a Ground-type Pokémon! You're steady and stable, and you might also leave people quaking in their boots!"
"You'd be a Ghost-type Pokémon! People don't believe their eyes even when you appear right in front of them!"

...Ghost sounds so close to me, actually! I'm very silent when I walk and spook people by accidentally sneaking up on them. Does this mean I'm a Golurk or Palossand? (Please, not Shiny Palossand. I don't want to be a salmiakki castle.)


----------

